# Connexion iPad via Ad Hoc PC



## Twinsen68 (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je possède un iPad que je souhaites connecter à mon PC boulot via une connections Ad Hoc.
J'ai créé un réseau sans fil Ad Hoc sous windows 7 et autorisé le partage internet sans fil.

Lorsque je configure ce réseau en "open" et donc sans mot de passe, la connexion s'établie correctement. J'ai accès à internet.

Cependant, lorsque  je cherche à sécuriser la connexion par un mot de passe, l'iPad refuse d'établir la connexion. Il trouve le réseau, mais c'est après avoir entré le mot de passe que cela plante.

J'ai le choix entre une cle WEP et et WPA2 (AES).

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?

Crodialement


----------

